
Unroll.me cofounder’s rant reminds us to be wary of free services - danso
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/25/15423516/unrollme-privacy-policy-read-terms-of-service
======
danso
I know Unroll.me has been recently discussed in the wake of the Uber story.
But thought the co-founder's unsolicited defense of her "sweet, sweet friend
Jojo" was a different and interesting angle in that I'm having a hard time
thinking of such an unprofessional rant by a co-founder in defense of their
company.

\- Extremely condescending towards users of Unroll.me ("You don’t hate that
Unroll.me sells your data. You hate that Unroll.me sells your data to Uber.")

\- Describes Uber's use of Unroll.me's data as "douchebaggery"

\- Implies that the CEO of the company that bought Unroll.me is involved in
scandalous behavior -- "Unroll.me was bought by a company called Slice
Intelligence (don’t get me started on the founder of that company)"

FWIW, I got into a Twitter argument with her, in which she quickly descended
into ad hominem:

[https://twitter.com/bethebutterfly/status/857050339907821568](https://twitter.com/bethebutterfly/status/857050339907821568)

The insults didn't bother me as much as her apparent ignorance about her
former company's Privacy Policy, and her total unwillingness to accept basic
facts, such as how there is no data retention policy. She had no comment at
all about this claim from a HN user (not the one about insecure S3 buckets):

[https://twitter.com/bethebutterfly/status/857037346612535297](https://twitter.com/bethebutterfly/status/857037346612535297)

------
DarkKomunalec
Paid services also can and do sell your data and spy on you. Windows 10 and
that Bose headphones app are just two recent examples. You need control over
the software, or at least some proven legal guarantees, if you want some
chance at privacy.

